# Support Code AM-02



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Just today Amazon started to sign up drivers again in LA and when I tried to sign up with my name, address, place where I live and phone number, that support code AM-02 showed up after clicking continue. 

I already sent an email to them, just waiting to hear back. Anyone had this problem before?


----------



## Bleep Bloop (Feb 17, 2018)

I wouldn't worry. On boarding is pretty good about getting back to people. But if you want you can call them. These are old on boarding numbers so they might not work anymore but give them a try. 1-888-281-6901 1-888-281-6906 . If these don't work call 1-877-472-7562 and ask to be transferred to on boarding. Whoever you get might say there isn't a line for them but they are wrong and just tell them there is one and to ask their manager.


----------



## Dataman19 (Sep 12, 2019)

Had this issue as well.... This code means your opt-in does not match Amazon's log in info.
..
Try logging in with your eMail in place of your Name/address


----------

